# Recommend an alarm system pls?



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
I've got a Winnebago Le Sharo and am looking for a good security system. I saw an ad for the Vanbitz Strikeback Alarm. Anyone got any reviews or advice? 
Cheers,
Sarah in Ireland


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Sarah this subject is one that frequently comes up on MHF 

I think the overall view here is that the Vanbitz isn't the cheapest alarm on the market but the quality and the workmanship of the device and its fitting make it a worthwhile investment in your motorhome


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

There is one other point.

Will an alarm system do any good (on a motorhome) 

Motorhomes are not stolen by joyriders, by virtue of their size they are stolen to order by professional thieves, a professional thief is not going to be hindered by any alarm system, there is a line of reasoning that says they will move on to the next van, but is the next van exactly the same as yours? remember stolen to order, so its unlikely that the next vehicle is going to be the same (except for lack of alarm) as the vehicle he as come to steal.

We had a Policeman on here who covered a 5 County area for tracker and could not find a single case of a motorhome being stolen, not sure how many years that covered, but you get the picture.

Van bitz is Probably the best motorhome alarm system, his customers wax lyrical about the level of service and reliability etc.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI SarahM,

We have a Vanbitz Stike Back alarm as Nuke says they aint cheap but they are good quality and the people are very nice to who fit them


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

_*his customers wax lyrical about the level of service and reliability etc*_.

no sooner had I said the above than

_*but they are good quality and the people are very nice to who fit them *_

Gives you that warm fuzzy feeling eh?


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Ignore George, yet another of his pet subjects that he likes to inform us of his opinion on.

We looked at a number of options and went with the Strikeback, happy customer here.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2 Point

I am actually backing the Van bitz alarm, read the post again, but also putting forward a logical argument that Motorhome alarm systems are not going to stop the very people you want them too, Also that Motorhomes being stolen are pretty rare event anyway as evidenced by a Policeman who posted here.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Of course you are George, as witnessed by your comment about their level of customer service/satisfaction. Reads as a snide comment to me.

The question was to reccomend an alarm system, not to give you opinion on whether one is required/effective or not. 

No doubt you'll want the last word so I'll leave it at this, we are happy with our alarm. We have something worth protecting and will do all that we can to keep it that way. If it stops one attempt then it will have been worth every penny.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2 point 

Its not People do rate Van Bitz customer service etc very highly, I really did not mean that to be read as a snide comment.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> snipped:--Also that Motorhomes being stolen are pretty rare event anyway as evidenced by a Policeman who posted here.


Fortunately that may well be correct George but some are stolen and when it happens it is devastating to the owner and comes as a shock to those parked up near as well! Last year I was parked up at a big rally where a motorhome was stolen..by some quick action of a good citizen who got suspicious when he saw it parked up in a lay-by few miles away, with two guys inside ripping it apart..... the van was found by the police and was returned later in the same day...unfortunately the thieves got away. If you had seen the mess the van was in when it was returned you may not knock the idea of an alarm...especially one with a pager. It may have saved this van from being trashed....It was a big rally so no one realised that when the van was being driven off that those inside were not the owners...but if an alarm had been sounding someone would have noticed or it may have deterred the thieves.

By the way I don't have a Strikeback alarm :lol: :lol:

mike


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

Amateurs who probably would have been stopped by a Strikeback.

If my post is read as being anti security, its not being read properly, people have unrealistic expectations of alarm systems if you expect it to stop a pro thief thats unrealistic, pro thief and its gone regardless of alarm, you will not see it again.

By the way people ignore alarms, on campsites and rallies they generally give the disgusted look usually reserved for genny operator's.


----------



## 97600 (Feb 7, 2006)

*alarm system*

Hi SarahM

We have just had a system fitted by Leisuretech, a small business who came to us, and are very helpful, it is their business... the guys who do the work. They are going to come back and arm all the lockers, and didn't want paying until everything was ok.

I can recomend them,

http://www.leisuretechservices.co.uk/shop/

regards
Nick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi george

I do realise that your thread is not anti security...I know I have read what you have written about security before and anyway my thinking is along the lines of stopping the amateur thief with my various security devices....I do not place too much confidence in only using an alarm. If a pro thief wants my van (can't think why) I know that it is going to be difficult to stop him taking it...but I have done my best to make it inconvenient for him.

My thinking would be if you wish to fit an alarm spend what you can afford on the alarm....if spending on the best makes you feel safer then go for it... 

mike


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Parked next to a guy yesterday, who while visiting an aquarium in Spain and parked on there very public car park, was broken into, apparently everyone ignored the alarm, he has now gone for dead locks on the doors including the garage.

Just a thought.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

We have a Meta HPA T alarm fitted ( very similar to Strikeback ). Very satisfied. 

Although my insurance policy does not require a Cat 1 alarm /immobiliser as a condition of cover, I know some insurance companies do require this.

Regards trig


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the strikeback can have a paging sms addon integrated into it (I have that particular addon) and it does give a little more peace of mind if you are leaving the van alone


----------



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Alarm*

Hi,
Thanks to everyone who has posted on this topic  .
So the consensus is that an alarm may deter an amateur but not a pro who is stealing to order.
It seems to me that we should all start paying more attention to alarms that are going off - and then we will all be a bit safer!

Is it common to use a wheel clamp too? I dont want to get paranoid but that story about the MH stolen (with dogs - which is so much worse than losing the van) in a French supermarket carpark has given me nightmares...
Sarah (and 2 airedales)


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Nice quick response there Sarah to the replies you got, (only 15months) :lol: 

I thought for a minute that GT had been reincarnated


Andrew


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

Personally I think alarm + deadlocks + wheelclamp as a minimum.


----------



## Moncayoman (Jun 12, 2007)

Whatever alarm system you choose, make sure that it has a Cat 1 immobiliser, the alarm combined with the fuss of overcoming the immobiliser may mean the difference between loosing the van or something from within it. 
And the deadlock idea is a good'un.
The technical differences between systems can make your head hurt, so you are right to go for personal experience of others. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

androidGB said:


> Nice quick response there Sarah to the replies you got, (only 15months) :lol:
> 
> I thought for a minute that GT had been reincarnated
> 
> Andrew


Yeh, me too 

Started reading the post & had a strange deja vu experience 

Sarah, go for any security you can reasonably afford. We've got TOAD cat1 alarm/immobiliser plus wheelclamp plus steering lock!! Having said that, a pro will still do what he sets out to...but should deter the opportunist (Heck I'm beginning to agree with George T 8O 8O 8O )


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Clutchclaw everytime


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I too came over all peculiar until I noticed the start date of the thread :roll: 

Sue


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> Clutchclaw everytime


Was thinking of one of these for when the van was parked up on the driveway. You rate them then? Anyone else have experience?

Only thing that puts me off slightly is the fact it's not really a visable deterent. i.e. the thief is more likely to do the damage before even noticing it.

Regards,
Steve


----------

